# turnout blankets/sheets?



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I love Saxon blankets, or really anything they make. Saxon is owned by Weatherbeeta but much cheaper. I have two blankets currently by them and one Weatherbeeta. The saxon fits better I think, true to size, sits higher in front so it doesn't restrict front leg movement. 

I have the 600d medium weight, bought used for $40. And I also have the 1200d 300g heavy that I paid $80 brand new last year. 

Buy the 1200 though. I thought I could get away with the 600 since my girl is very easy on all her stuff. Within a week she put a hole in it :evil: some fabric glue and we were back in business though. I think she rubbed on the shed, definately was not a bite mark. But other than that no more scratches or holes. 

I would like a few more spares and if they aren't a good enough price at auction I will be buying more new Saxon blankets.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i agree on the saxons, and they are pretty cheap at stateline right now !


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Brookside medium weight 1200 denier, love them and have had them for years. $150.00. Fit is a tad gracious which is nice. The only replacement in the past ten years is the rear leg straps for about ten bucks, they stretch and after a while they get too stretched.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Medium Weight Turnout Brookside Blankets (Supplies Tack - Blankets Sheets - Turnout)


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks! i've owned two brands of blankets in all the years i've had my horses - weatherbeeta and bucas. the bucas has held up REALLY well but they're certainly not cheap for the initial investment. :/ the weatherbeetas did fine so long as the horses weren't rough with them in which case they didn't do so well and i'd be replacing them in a month. 

i'll look into the saxon as if they're weatherbeeta made but more cost effective maybe i wouldn't feel so bad about them being beaten up. thanks for the link to that brookside blanket as well!


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

I have never been happier with a blanket. This one is a fantastic fit in that the gussets are not only forward, but are set higher, allowing the shoulders complete freedom of movement! My horse is a TB Her other blankets and sheets were restricting her shoulders, with gussets that are too low and/or set behind the shoulders. She can move at her absolute best when wearing this blanket. It also has a wonderful fit around the neck. No drooping in front, with plenty of give for grazing. I can see that my horse is quite happy in this blanket. This is definitely the nicest blanket in my barn
Horze Royal Equus Mid-Season Rug | Horze Outdoor Blankets


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Rambo's are my favorite.

They do not however hold up to a mouthy horse when your BO leaves their blanket draped over their stall door. I had Rambo confetti.... 

I couldn't afford another so I have a bunch of Amigos and I *like* them but not as much as my poor Rambo!


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

I used Rambos and Amigos and they're wonderful - I've paid from $100 for a stable sheet to $400 for the Duo system. The Duo wasn't a very good idea for me based on how I care for my horse, but it's probably ideal for a lot of people (I ended up really just using the shell). My horse is a troublemaker but has yet to destroy any of these blankets, even the Amigo Hero 6, which is a miracle. He has come in with bite marks from his arch nemesis on his skin but the blankets are intact.

My friend has mid-weight Weatherbeeta turnouts that are really nice.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

I only buy Weatherbeeta. I literally bought my first one 9 years ago and the dang thing it still 100% waterproof with regular yearly washes. I unfortunately have not had such good luck with the Saxons as some of you others have...won't ever spend $ on one of those again. I have no experience with any other brands of blankies since I'm very partial to Weatherbeeta. All of mine have held up to the rough MN weather.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My horse has torn his and his sire's Rambo, Weatherbeeta, Tough one, Amigo and another brand, ask HIM what his favorite is to destroy.....


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Weatherbeeta's are the only turnout blankets that my boys haven't shredded. They're good quality and I got mine on sale for $60 a piece.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My boys don't wear blankets, first because I believe if horses were to wear clothing they'd have been born wearing it but instead got a nice fur coat. Second, one horse seems to feel anything the other is wearing ie bareback pad, saddle pad and saddle is fair game to pull on. A blanket would be in shreds in no time.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

> My boys don't wear blankets, first because I believe if horses were to wear clothing they'd have been born wearing it but instead got a nice fur coat. Second, one horse seems to feel anything the other is wearing ie bareback pad, saddle pad and saddle is fair game to pull on. A blanket would be in shreds in no time.


Yep I agree, most of the time horses don't need them but there are days certain horses of mine will shiver. I don't like that....makes me feel like a bad mommy. So, blankies it is however; none of mine are destructive with blankets so I don't feel like I'm wasting $ on them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Last year, the pest needed a storm proof blanket for about two days. It doesn't happen often but in early winter we had wind rain/snow and his coat offered inadequate protection. The last time we had this weather was over 10years ago and it lasted only a day. It was an arab and I was able to blanket him with a borders blankets. The weather didn't bother her app, just my desert horse. Any recommendations on a blanket for this type of weather. Apparently he's worn them before and leaves them along, just considers what's on a nother as fair game.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

If it's just wet/wind that you need to offer protection from (IE the horse would still be warm if it wasn't wet), I'd do a waterproof sheet.

I love the Amigo sheets, easy on/off, the cut seems to fit almost all horses and if you hunt around during the summer you can get them cheaply.

I found a clearance on 69" Amigo sheets and at $30, bought out the inventory since we have 3 horses at the barn that all use a 69". CO has crazy, bipolar weather and when you go from 80 degrees to -10 degrees in a one day span the horses are miserable without blankies.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I like the Weatherbeeta and the Amigo, they fit well and some of mine are pretty old now
I bought an Equus rug this past winter and really love the fit and make of it so I'll look for more of those and the Shires Equestrian rug I bought is also a nice make and fit
I have several rugs from a company called Schneider Saddlery, also really well made & a good fit but I do find that their sizes can run small and they are also a shade heavier than the same rug in another make.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I like the Weatherbeeta and the Amigo, they fit well and some of mine are pretty old now
> I bought an Equus rug this past winter and really love the fit and make of it so I'll look for more of those and the Shires Equestrian rug I bought is also a nice make and fit
> I have several rugs from a company called Schneider Saddlery, also really well made & a good fit but I do find that their sizes can run small and they are also a shade heavier than the same rug in another make.


I really love my Schneider's blankets. I have a cooler/turnout, a nylon sheet, and a winter blanket. They have all held up awesomely. I like the way they fit also.


----------

